# PE mit hohem Querschnitt wo auflegen?



## WL7001 (8 Dezember 2008)

Hi zusammen, 
ich hätte da gerne auch mal ein Problem.

Ich habe einen Schaltschrank gebaut, der einen Hauptschalter 800A hat, an dem das Zuleitungskabel 3*240mm2 direkt angeschlossen wird. Vorsicherung ist 630A.

Wo wird denn jetzt der im Versorgungskabel mitgeführte PE angeschlossen?
Es gibt ja nun Kabel, da ist bei 3*240mm² der PE ebenfalls 240mm², es gibt aber auch Kabel, da ist der mitgeführte PE nur 95mm². Der Kunde in Südamerika hat jetzt blöderweise das mit 240mm² PE.

Laut Telefonat von heute mit Phönix gibt es keine PE Klemmen größer 95mm², da die Hutschiene keine höheren Kurzschlussströme als entsprechend ECu 95mm² verkraften kann. KEIN Hersteller bietet aus diesem Grund eine PE Klemme > 95mm², von Durchgangsklemmen ( also ohne Kontakt zur Hutschiene ) mal abgesehen. Also ist es eindeutig NICHT möglich und auch nicht erlaubt, einen 240mm² PE-Leiter auf eine Hutschiene aufzulegen.

Die montierte Erdungsschiene von Rittal (15*5mm ) ist aber laut Rittal nur für einen Strom von 200A geeignet. Also kann der PE-Leiter da ja wohl nicht aufgelegt werden.

Wo legt ihr also in so einem Fall so einen fetten PE-Leiter auf? Und was sagt die Norm? Und welche?

Mal wieder Fragen über Fragen. Hat jemand Antworten darauf?

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## knabi (9 Dezember 2008)

Die Frage ist ja: Was machst Du mit dem PE im Schrank? Ist das ein reiner Schutzleiter (PE), oder ein kombinierter (PEN)?
Auf eine Hutschiene würde ich solche Querschnitte sowieso nicht auflegen. 
Wenn der Leiter also reine Schutzfunktion hat, dann kannst Du ihn ruhig auf die eingebaute Erdungsschiene auflegen. Der Kunde hat in dem Fall eben einfach zu viel Kupfer verlegt.
Falls das aber ein PEN ist, muß es ja sowieso eine PEN-Schiene bzw. eine N- und eine PE-Schiene entsprechenden Querschnitts geben.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Astralavista (9 Dezember 2008)

Kupferschiene besorgen und unten im Schaltschrank fest machen.
Dann gibt es extra Rundleiter Anschlussklemmen, die auf die Kupferschiene montiert werden können. Hatte erst letzt so ein Projekt.
Ich hab für einen 630A-Schrank 30x10mm Flachkupfer verwendet.


----------

